# Used It's a 10 Shampoo and mask today



## makennasdoll (May 16, 2009)

I have the leave in but dying to try the shampoo and mask. I found the shampoo with a sample of the mask!

The shampoo smells better then the leave in. Reminds me of Kerastase

 since it has sort of that soapy scent. I like the pearl creamy texture of the shampoo. It foams up nicely being sulfate free. When I rinsed my hair left so soft! I didn't need to use much of the mask. I left it on for a few minutes and rinsed. The mask is nice. Not too heavy but adds the right amount of moisture for my hair. I might get the full size of it. It is since that they included the sample with the shampoo.

I then used the It's a 10 leave in. This time I sprayed some into my hand and then applied it. Which worked better. This stuff goes down fast though!

I blowdried and then flat ironed. This is the least amount of products I have used in a long time. lol. But I wanted to see if this stuff does what it claims. And it does! My hair is sooo silky soft and smooth. And it is very warm here today. So for my hair to be that calm is pretty impressive.

I just finished with some Kerastase Micro Voile Protecteur and BB spray de mode for hold.

So far I am really impressed with the combo.


----------



## HairEgo (May 16, 2009)

Woo hooo.....I'm INLOVE with It's a 10 shampoo! I find it rather heavy for me, so I use it as a treatment shampoo every other week...but its seriously moisture packed!!!!


----------



## makennasdoll (May 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woo hooo.....I'm INLOVE with It's a 10 shampoo! I find it rather heavy for me, so I use it as a treatment shampoo every other week...but its seriously moisture packed!!!! stuff is seriously amazing! I will be sure to alternate it with my Pravana.


----------



## makennasdoll (May 17, 2009)

Just updating. I used this shampoo again.. wow do I love it! I used it with a different conditioner today.. my Aveeno Nourish + moisture..wow ..love this combo!


----------



## Nella (Apr 13, 2011)

I know this is an old thread...but I started using It's A 10 several months ago...and this is BY FAR the best shampoo/conditioner/leave in conditioner/hair mask I have ever used. I have actually TOSSED everything else out besides one shampoo (just to change it up every now and then) because I love it that much. I have long, wavy/straight, very tangled, thin hair and it makes my hair stronger, thicker, and tangle free! I am in love with It's A 10!


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 13, 2011)

That It's a 10! truly is a leave-in of the gods. Have yet to try anything that could compare. Glad to hear that the masque is also good (considering I have a sample baggy sitting in my bathroom, that I have yet to use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------

